# post partum exam



## TCarrasco (Aug 7, 2009)

I am a bit confused on how bill for post partum exams in the office setting. I am aware that this is a global visit and will deny by insurance. I have been told two different ways to report it. I have been told to either bill a well exam code with the post partum dx, or an e/m office visit with the post partum dx. Is either of these ways actually correct or should we not even bill anything at all....Please help!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## LLovett (Aug 7, 2009)

So you are already billing the global component?

If you billed for the global service, you would not report well care or an E/M. I suppose you could use 99024 for tracking purposes.

If you did not provide the global service and only do the postpartum visits, there is a code for that, 59430. This would cover all postpartum visits so you would only report it once.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## TCarrasco (Aug 7, 2009)

For most of the patients we have done all the global component, and they are just coming in for the follow up, which usually consist of a well exam and pap. On these I am more concerned about tracking, since it is global and we know the visit will not pay. 
We rarely have pts come in for a post partum that we did not do the prenatal or delivery for, but in that case we will use 59430.

Thanks for the help!


----------

